
Computer Program Copyrighted for First Time (1964) - pavlov
http://www.nytimes.com/1964/05/08/computer-program-copyrighted-for-first-time.html?_r=2
======
tudorw
Wow, the guy is a legal powerhouse these days, impressive stuff
[http://banzhaf.net/](http://banzhaf.net/)

~~~
cafard
My impression from reading 30+ years of Washington Post pieces is that he
believes in litigating anything he does not agree with, including (long ago)
"Ladies Nights" at Washington bars.

------
amelius
I was under the impression that anything created by anyone was implicitly
copyrighted (?)

~~~
teddyh
In the US, not until 1989:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berne_Convention_Implementatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berne_Convention_Implementation_Act_of_1988)

------
hhjj
convright/tne NYTimes OCR doesn't autocorrect :)

